# AnaSCI Tshirts!



## Professional Muscle Store (Feb 7, 2019)

*Here is one for the AnaSCI nation 

Anabolic Science represented in our Anabolic Apparel line: **Anabolic Apparel*


Custom work is available upon request. For inquiries, email [email protected].


----------



## AnaSCI (Feb 7, 2019)

I like it!
I will be stealing this for a mailing to members


----------



## Durro (Feb 7, 2019)

I really like the black tank top!


----------



## Elvia1023 (Feb 7, 2019)

I would wear all of them. The black ones are my fav though.


----------



## AGGRO (Feb 7, 2019)

The whole range is nice so I will definitely pick one up next time I order.


----------



## AnaSCI (Feb 8, 2019)

Professional Muscle Store said:


> *Here is one for the AnaSCI nation
> 
> Anabolic Science represented in our Anabolic Apparel line: **Anabolic Apparel*
> 
> ...



I want to see some of these get out there!
Any one that orders an Anasci shirt will be given access to the Official Testing Forum!:sHa_thumb2:

This is a limited time offer because I don't want to make buck1973 angry, he's the one killing himself with this testing
If you already have access to the Official Testing Forum, then maybe PM or one of our other sponsors will chime in and offer something as a Thank You for supporting the board


----------



## IRONFIST (Feb 8, 2019)

ordered one last night , you have to support your home board no matter how many youre on!


----------



## Professional Muscle Store (Feb 9, 2019)

*Here is for those looking to grab an AnaSCI Tee*

*USE CODE PM8250 AT CHECK OUT TO RECEIVE 10% OFF YOUR ENTIRE ORDER!

HERE IS A DIRECT LINK: SHOP NOW!

MINIMUM $50 ORDER REQUIRED. CODE IS VALID FROM 02/08 UNTIL 02/10!

Make sure to also connect with our social media pages as we will be offering
Exclusive discounts and specials there as well!*

*LIKE:**ProfessionalMuscleStore Facebook*
*FOLLOW:**ProfessionalMuscleStore Instagram*
*SHOP:**ProfessionalMuscleStore.com*


*The Largest Selection of Bodybuilding and Sports Nutrition Products*


----------



## AnaSCI (Feb 10, 2019)

*Bump!*



Professional Muscle Store said:


> *USE CODE PM8250 AT CHECK OUT TO RECEIVE 10% OFF YOUR ENTIRE ORDER!
> 
> HERE IS A DIRECT LINK: SHOP NOW!
> 
> MINIMUM $50 ORDER REQUIRED. CODE IS VALID FROM 02/08 UNTIL 02/10!*



Let's see some love for the board guys!
I am hoping to hear good news on Monday about more then 2 members grabbing an AnaSCI tee, especially with PM offering a 10% discount


----------



## Elvia1023 (Feb 10, 2019)

Professional Muscle Store said:


> *USE CODE PM8250 AT CHECK OUT TO RECEIVE 10% OFF YOUR ENTIRE ORDER!
> 
> HERE IS A DIRECT LINK: SHOP NOW!
> 
> ...



Great deal.


----------



## PurePowdersDirect (Feb 10, 2019)

I looked over the new VIP forum. Great add on!

I will offer free shipping for the next week to all members on the next orders that purchase an anasci shirt!

I worked with some of them listed in the anabolic line. They are missed!


----------



## Professional Muscle Store (Feb 10, 2019)

*3 GREAT OFFERS FOR ANASCI MEMBERS!!*


*ANASCI = ACCESS TO THE TESTING PROJECT!*
*PUREPOWDERSDIRECT = FREE SHIPPING ON ORDERS! 
[*]PROFESSIONALMUSCLESTORE.com = 10% OFF ALL WEEKEND! 
*



professional muscle said:


> *use code pm8250 at check out to receive 10% off your entire order!
> 
> here is a direct link: shop now!
> 
> ...


----------



## Professional Muscle Store (Feb 11, 2019)

*Still have a few hours left*


Professional Muscle said:


> *USE CODE PM8250 AT CHECK OUT TO RECEIVE 10% OFF YOUR ENTIRE ORDER!
> 
> HERE IS A DIRECT LINK: SHOP NOW!
> 
> MINIMUM $50 ORDER REQUIRED. CODE IS VALID FROM 02/08 UNTIL 02/10!*



*Those that have placed orders please be sure to email your username to [email protected] to receive access to the VIP Lounge*


----------



## Professional Muscle Store (Feb 11, 2019)

*We would like to Thank tripleOT (Monster-Gear), Purepowdersdirect and the Anasci Admin for the support they showed us this weekend! You are all stand up, class acts. Thank You:headbang:

We have 2 GREAT CONTESTS going on right now in the VIP forum, with 3 more on deck!!! 

Year End Blowout currently sits at 7 sponsors and over $2000 in Prizes - You Do Not want to miss out on this forum's Largest Giveaway in History!*


----------



## K1 (Feb 11, 2019)

Monster has two more spots left...Next two PMstore orders receive a FREE vial of Test from Monster-Gear!

A lot of great guys stepping up...Very cool!


----------



## PurePowdersDirect (Feb 11, 2019)

My offer stands for this week. Anasci tee orders with the store will receive free shipping on your next order with me!

Anyone that has not ordered from me before, go to testing forum, you see what you get with my PurePowders 

Regards,
PPD


----------



## Professional Muscle Store (Feb 12, 2019)

Between last night and today we received a handful of emails asking about the weekend discount and having missed it.

I messaged Big A and he said to let it ride! So...

*We're going to make it our VALENTINES WEEK SPECIAL!

USE CODE PM8250 AT CHECK OUT TO RECEIVE 10% OFF YOUR ENTIRE ORDER!

HERE IS A DIRECT LINK: SHOP NOW!

MINIMUM $50 ORDER REQUIRED. CODE IS VALID FROM 02/12 UNTIL 02/18!

Be sure to email [email protected] with your order # and username to receive VIP access!*


----------



## Professional Muscle Store (Feb 12, 2019)

Professional Muscle Store said:


> Between last night and today we received a handful of emails asking about the weekend discount and having missed it.
> 
> I messaged Big A and he said to let it ride! So...
> 
> ...



*Shipping charges:*
There were issues with the shipping charges. The weight of the apparel continued to set at lbs instead of oz throwing the calculator off.

That has been corrected. Anyone that had an issue with the shipping when purchasing any of the apparel, there should no longer be that issue.

Thank you!


----------



## AnaSCI (Feb 13, 2019)

PurePowdersDirect said:


> My offer stands for this week. Anasci tee orders with the store will receive free shipping on your next order with me!
> 
> Anyone that has not ordered from me before, go to testing forum, you see what you get with my PurePowders
> 
> ...






Professional Muscle Store said:


> Between last night and today we received a handful of emails asking about the weekend discount and having missed it.
> 
> I messaged Big A and he said to let it ride! So...
> 
> ...



Two of our Major Sponsors giving back to the boards!
I would like to see our members here get themselves in an AnaSCI shirt
Thanks to both of you!


----------



## IRONFIST (Feb 13, 2019)

Professional Muscle Store said:


> *Shipping charges:*
> There were issues with the shipping charges. The weight of the apparel continued to set at lbs instead of oz throwing the calculator off.
> 
> That has been corrected. Anyone that had an issue with the shipping when purchasing any of the apparel, there should no longer be that issue.
> ...



there was no issue when i ordered the anasci shirt , maybe was a glitch or improperly set on some?

glad it got corrected , gives a new meaning to "heavy" duty clothing


----------



## Professional Muscle Store (Feb 13, 2019)

IRONFIST said:


> there was no issue when i ordered the anasci shirt , maybe was a glitch or improperly set on some?
> 
> glad it got corrected , gives a new meaning to "heavy" duty clothing



Yes, it was selective. Some of the Anabolic line were set at lbs instead of oz. The majority were fine so only a handful were effected.


----------



## Professional Muscle Store (Feb 13, 2019)

*Get your AnaSCI shirts and tanks at 10% OFF!

Take advantage of our VALENTINES WEEK SPECIAL!

USE CODE PM8250 AT CHECK OUT TO RECEIVE 10% OFF YOUR ENTIRE ORDER!

HERE IS A DIRECT LINK: SHOP NOW!

MINIMUM $50 ORDER REQUIRED. CODE IS VALID FROM 02/12 UNTIL 02/18!

Be sure to email [email protected] with your order # and username to receive VIP access!*


----------



## Professional Muscle Store (Feb 14, 2019)

BRODY BULLY said:


> do they all come in tank tops or just the ones pictured? This brings back some crazy memories.



Any image you see on our site can be made as a shirt or mens/ladies tank. 

If you would like to purchase a shirt or tank interchangeably, please just leave a message in the comment box at check out, stating your preference and it will be taken care of.

We also offer custom work. So if you have any images of your own you would like placed on a shirt or tank, please email [email protected] for those inquiries.

*Also remember we are offering 10% OFF all week on orders. So use PM8250 at check out to receiver your discount. Email [email protected] with your order # to receive access to the VIP Lounge for Exclusive Contest, Giveaways and Discounts!*

Thank you


----------



## Professional Muscle Store (Feb 14, 2019)

*Take advantage our VALENTINES WEEK SPECIAL!

USE CODE PM8250 AT CHECK OUT TO RECEIVE 10% OFF YOUR ENTIRE ORDER!

HERE IS A DIRECT LINK: SHOP NOW!

MINIMUM $50 ORDER REQUIRED. CODE IS VALID FROM 02/12 UNTIL 02/18!

Be sure to email [email protected] with your order # and username to receive VIP access!*


----------



## IRONFIST (Feb 15, 2019)

my anasci shirt came in today!

did any of the rest of you grab any , if so post them up??


----------



## Professional Muscle Store (Feb 15, 2019)

*Only a couple more days to take advantage of our VALENTINES WEEK SPECIAL!

USE CODE PM8250 AT CHECK OUT TO RECEIVE 10% OFF YOUR ENTIRE ORDER!

HERE IS A DIRECT LINK: SHOP NOW!

MINIMUM $50 ORDER REQUIRED. CODE IS VALID FROM 02/12 UNTIL 02/18!

Be sure to email [email protected] with your order # and username to receive VIP access!*


----------



## jolter604 (Feb 15, 2019)

Professional Muscle Store said:


> *Here is one for the AnaSCI nation
> 
> Anabolic Science represented in our Anabolic Apparel line: **Anabolic Apparel*
> 
> ...


U got xl tall

[email protected]


----------



## K1 (Feb 16, 2019)

IRONFIST said:


> my anasci shirt came in today!
> 
> did any of the rest of you grab any , if so post them up??



You're an ugly fucker...But the shirt looks good


----------



## Professional Muscle Store (Feb 16, 2019)

*10% OFF ALL APPAREL!!! CHECK OUT OUR 4 NEW LINES:

PROFESSIONALMUSCLE  - VIP LOUNGE - ANABOLIC - GYMWEAR 

USE CODE PM8250 AT CHECK OUT TO RECEIVE 10% OFF YOUR ENTIRE ORDER!

HERE IS A DIRECT LINK: SHOP NOW!

MINIMUM $50 ORDER REQUIRED. CODE IS VALID FROM 02/12 UNTIL 02/18!

Be sure to email [email protected] with your order # and username to receive VIP access!*


----------



## K1 (Feb 17, 2019)

..



Professional Muscle Store said:


> Between last night and today we received a handful of emails asking about the weekend discount and having missed it.
> 
> I messaged Big A and he said to let it ride! So...
> 
> ...





AnaSCI said:


> Two of our Major Sponsors giving back to the boards!
> I would like to see our members here get themselves in an AnaSCI shirt
> Thanks to both of you!



Looks like new tests results are going to start being posted this week...From what I hear these are going to raise some eyebrows

Make sure to get those orders in for Anasci shirts and gain access to the Testing and VIP forums...You will be glad you did for BOTH!!!!


----------



## Professional Muscle Store (Feb 17, 2019)

*LAST DAY TO GET IN ON THE WEEKEND SPECIALS!

* ACCESS TO THE ANASCI TESTING SECTION (PURCHASE OF AN ANASCI TEE). NEW RESULTS BEING POSTED THIS WEEK!!
* FREE SHIPPING ON NEXT ORDER WITH PUREPOWDERSDIRECT!!
* 10% YOUR ENTIRE ORDER FROM PROFESSIONALMUSCLESTORE.com!!

USE CODE PM8250 AT CHECK OUT TO RECEIVE 10% OFF YOUR ENTIRE ORDER!

HERE IS A DIRECT LINK: SHOP NOW!

MINIMUM $50 ORDER REQUIRED. CODE IS VALID FROM 02/12 UNTIL 02/18!

Be sure to email [email protected] with your order # and username to receive VIP access!*


----------



## IRONFIST (Feb 17, 2019)

the vip forum is awesome , the shirts are quality! ill bump for pmstore!!!


----------



## K1 (Feb 17, 2019)

Shit, even if you don't care about the testing and vip forums...Should be grabbing a PM and Anasci shirt just to show some support to the board!

Just that simple...Shit these boards provide a venue for every aspect of this industry...So many have come and gone over the years, only a few good ones left...I don't think guys realize that when they're popping in/out!

Fuck, perfect example is alinboard...How many of you guys started there?! That board is gone...How many of you have brought an Alinboard shirt from the shop?! My guess is probably none!

I brought shirts from shop...Can show you the receipt that I paid, not for free! rAJ brought shirts from the shop...Can show you the receipt that he paid, not for free (AND he got fucked on a site glitch that hammered him on shipping fees)! The Mods aren't getting free shit thrown at them like forums and contests and gear...Yet we still always show support for the forums!


----------



## rAJJIN (Feb 17, 2019)

Received my shirts today from the PM store.
I’m not breaking records at 42 but I’m still in there digging for it.


----------



## IRONFIST (Feb 17, 2019)

rajjin how much do you weigh , you fill the shirt better then i did at 255-260ish


----------



## AnaSCI (Feb 18, 2019)

You both wear the shirts well.

Disappointed in the turn out!

Those of you that came through, your support is appreciated!
Thank you


----------



## K1 (Feb 18, 2019)

AnaSCI said:


> Disappointed in the turn out!
> 
> Those of you that came through, your support is appreciated!
> Thank you



I think my problem with it is I see it as a respect thing...Doesn't matter what your title is out in the world, every single one of us have benefited in one way or another from these forums! Whether that be to get your gear fix, make a living, make friends or even just education...In some way we all owe these forums something!

I remember getting a message message from Big A many years ago...He was going threw statements and saw my name on things. He asked why I always paid instead of just sending an email for what I needed...My response: Just because you're a real world friend doesn't mean I should take advantage of you! You have a business, that business supports you and the people you employ...Taking inventory from you is taking money from your business!

Now like I said, how many forums have come and gone...SSB, UGBB, Bolex, Gade, etc, etc, etc...EVERY member should be showing their support and at the very least grab a PM and Anasci shirt, because who knows, tomorrow those shirts might be all that's left! Show your respect for the actual boards...And not just by buying gear from a vendor!

rAJ, like I said before, you're looking thick as shit man...Those shirts are true 2xl and it takes a big man to fill them before the initial washes! Hence why I have't posted a pic Although maybe I'll throw up a pic of the hat I grabbed because that fit real nice and matches my red/black airmax 95s


----------



## K1 (Feb 18, 2019)

rAJJIN said:


> Received my shirts today from the PM store.
> I’m not breaking records at 42 but I’m still in there digging for it.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





K1 said:


> rAJ, like I said before, you're looking thick as shit man...Those shirts are true 2xl and it takes a big man to fill them before the initial washes! Hence why I have't posted a pic Although maybe I'll throw up a pic of the hat I grabbed because that fit real nice and matches my red/black airmax 95s



Here's a shit pic of the hat I grabbed (I grabbed PM, Anasci and BD shirts...Plan to grab a BD hat too the end of this week):


----------



## IRONFIST (Feb 19, 2019)

my ugly mug is back , here is my pm t


----------



## Professional Muscle Store (Feb 19, 2019)

*RENEGADE has Arrived!!*

*NEW RENEGADE BODYBUILDING SHIRTS and TANKS NOW AVAILABLE!! 

Thanks to rAJJIN we are able to get one of the ORIGINALS that started it All!!

Old School throw backs we all remember! You can get them here: **Anabolic Apparel*


Custom work is available upon request. For inquiries, email [email protected].


----------



## AnaSCI (Feb 19, 2019)

If you were around for the Renegade, then you need to get yourself one of these!


----------



## K1 (Feb 19, 2019)

Buying a couple of shirts will gain you quick access to the VIP...You guys don't want to miss out I assure you!


----------



## *Bio* (Feb 20, 2019)

These shirts are classic!  This is our history!!  Pick one up and get instant access to he Testing Forum...it's win, win!


----------



## AnaSCI (Feb 20, 2019)

Thank you to the few that ordered a shirt.
Your support to the forum is very much appreciated!


----------



## Professional Muscle Store (Feb 22, 2019)

AGGRO said:


> Are all male shirts just available in black and white?



At this time all shirts and tanks, male and female are available in black and white only.

If we see a demand for other colors or clothing (hoodies, sweats, etc), then we will look into adding them.

Right now , any image you see can be placed on a shirt, tank or cap.

For custom work please email [email protected].

Bulk discounts available for orders of 10 shirts or more.


----------



## b-boy (Feb 24, 2019)

Got my professional muscle tank top in yesterday...nice fucking tank, good material, Really nice tank top!!

NEVER FORGET WHERE YOU CAME FROM!

b-boy


----------



## M3rlin117 (Feb 28, 2019)

sick discounts!


----------



## Professional Muscle Store (Mar 5, 2019)

*Anasci Exclusive!!*

*More $14.99 SPECIALS heading out! 

We are going to throw another out there for Anasci members!!!!!

If you would like to purchase an Anasci shirt or tank email 
[email protected] and we will get them to you
for the $14.99 Special!! 

$50 orders receive VIP access! Great things going on this month!*


----------



## *Bio* (Mar 5, 2019)

C'mon everyone Amazon, GNC, The Vitamin Shoppe, etc., have enough of our money.  Let's support this incredible business that exists in OUR community and made specifically for us!  The products and clothing are top quality!!

*Use code "BIO5" to get 5% OFF your next ProfessionalMuscleStore.com order!*


----------



## Starlord (Mar 8, 2019)

Ordered 3. Should arrive today.


----------



## Professional Muscle Store (Mar 8, 2019)

Starlord said:


> Ordered 3. Should arrive today.



Please be sure to post some pics once they land


----------



## Starlord (Mar 9, 2019)

Starlord said:


> Ordered 3. Should arrive today.


Got them in. On time. Great quality.


----------



## Professional Muscle Store (Mar 9, 2019)

Please be sure to email [email protected] with your username and order # to receive access to the VIP Lounge!

A lot of great things going on in there this month


----------



## Professional Muscle Store (Mar 11, 2019)

*After many requests HOODIES ARE NOW AVAILABLE!! 

GET YOUR ANASCI HOODIE TODAY!!! 

Any logo/text you see can be placed to a hoodie, shirt, tank and cap now! GET THEM HERE: **Professional Muscle Hoodies*


Custom work is available. For inquiries, email [email protected].
*$50 orders receive VIP access! Don't miss out on the benefits of being a VIP member!!*


----------



## K1 (Mar 11, 2019)

Show some love for Anasci...Grab a tee, tank, hoodie or cap!

Shouldn't be a member on this board that hasn't grabbed one of those...Show your support to the board!

Shit, grab your lady an Anasci tank or hoodie while they're 15% off


----------



## Professional Muscle Store (Mar 16, 2019)

*YOUR CHANCE TO GRAB SOME ANASCI GEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!

OFFER VALID UNTIL MAR 18th 6am!!*

*ANABOLIC THROWBACK WEEKEND SPECIAL!!!

B2G1 FREE ON OUR ENTIRE ANABOLIC APPAREL LINE!!!

USE CODE B2G1 AT CHECKOUT!!!

You can get them HERE: Anabolic Apparel

TANKS, TEES, HOODIES and CAPS ALL B2G1 FREE ALL WEEKEND LONG!! 

*free item must be equal or lesser value.

$50 ORDERS RECEIVE VIP ACCESS!!! 

Email [email protected] with your username and order #.*


----------



## AnaSCI (Mar 16, 2019)

Any member that purchases any AnaSCI gear this weekend will be given access to the AAS Testing Forum!
If you don't have access to the information that is in that section, this weekend is a great opportunity to join!


----------



## Professional Muscle Store (Mar 16, 2019)

professional muscle store said:


> *your chance to grab some anasci gear!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> offer valid until mar 18th 6am!!*
> 
> ...





anasci said:


> any member that purchases any anasci gear this weekend will be given access to the aas testing forum!
> If you don't have access to the information that is in that section, this weekend is a great opportunity to join!



*2 great offers to take advantage of this weekend!*


----------



## Professional Muscle Store (Mar 17, 2019)

*OFFER VALID UNTIL MAR 18th 6am!!*

*ANABOLIC THROWBACK WEEKEND SPECIAL!!!

B2G1 FREE ON OUR ENTIRE ANABOLIC APPAREL LINE!!!

USE CODE B2G1 AT CHECKOUT!!!

You can get them HERE: Anabolic Apparel

TANKS, TEES, HOODIES and CAPS ALL B2G1 FREE ALL WEEKEND LONG!! 

*free item must be equal or lesser value.

$50 ORDERS RECEIVE VIP ACCESS!!! 

Email [email protected] with your username and order #.*


----------



## AnaSCI (Mar 18, 2019)

Everyone, make sure to grab an AnaSCI shirt, tank, hoodie or cap!
Show some AnaSCI love at the gyms!


----------



## Professional Muscle Store (Mar 19, 2019)

*ANASCI HOODIE, TEES, TANKS OR CAP ORDERS RECEIVE TESTING FORUM ACCESS!!!!!!*

*15% OFF ALL HOODIES WHEN YOU USE PUMPCOVER AT CHECKOUT!!

GET THEM HERE: HOODIE SALE 

OFFER VALID UNTIL MARCH 24th 11:59pm! 

$50 ORDERS RECEIVE VIP ACCESS!!! 

Email [email protected] with your username and order #.*


----------



## Victory (Mar 26, 2019)

The hoodies look great!


----------



## striffe (Apr 8, 2019)

Just noticed the hoodies. Gonna have to pick up a few. The site looks very professional as well.


----------

